# Most common reason for a pen turning out badly



## cdcarter (Aug 3, 2007)

Now and then, something goes wrong, right? OK, maybe just for me. But on the theory somebody else may screw up occasionally ...

I originally had "working too fast" as an option, but for me, that's at the root of nearly all the answers.


----------



## Dario (Aug 3, 2007)

Mine is "out of round barrels".  

Usually due to misalignment, flexing or bent mandrel, etc.  Fixed that with a Beall collet chuck []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 3, 2007)

Like Dario, out of round barrels. I corrected that by using proper size drills, often not suppliers reccomendation and going to the 'no mandrel' method of turning. Also, finding a large dose of patience that had been lacking previously.


----------



## doddman70 (Aug 3, 2007)

Most common problem used to be out of round but i to fixed that with a collet chuck. now i would have to say the most common would be bad blanks. its not because of dull tools or that i got to aggressive in turning no it would have to be because of bad blanks[][][]

Shane


----------



## Ligget (Aug 3, 2007)

Mine was out of round barrels too, sorted with a Beall chuck on my DVR and an Axminster collet chuck on my Jet 1014.[]


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 3, 2007)

You forgot "loose nut behind the wheel" as a choice. [)][]


----------



## kent4Him (Aug 3, 2007)

Pushing the transmition too far into the slimline has happened a few too many times.  One of the reasons I don't like the slimlines.  I don't seem to have that problem on the european.


----------



## GBusardo (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> finding a large dose of patience



That would be me  [][B)]    I would have voted, but I could not find the operator error choice


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> That would be me  [][B)]    I would have voted, but I could not find the operator error choice



Operator error is almost always the cause.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 3, 2007)

I have trouble with burl blanks losing chunks - usually due to too little glue and too much pressure. It is an expensive problem.[B)]

Chris


----------



## Narwhale (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeap.   []

I do them all.[}]  

Thankfully not usually all on the same pen []  

although, sometimes......... [8D]

Rich S.  []


----------



## TBone (Aug 3, 2007)

Operator error and loose nut behind the wheel sound a lot better than what I was thinking.........My lack of skill []


----------



## NancyLaird (Aug 3, 2007)

I seem to have gotten a lot of blanks lately that have flown apart on me.  Most of them were spalted, but a couple were some hydrangea blanks that I got from Bill Fourness (not to open an old wound) several months ago.  They were dripping wet when I got them and they cracked as they dried.  Even CA didn't help them.

Nancy


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 3, 2007)

Yep, Operator error here too[]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Me also!


----------



## mick (Aug 4, 2007)

Mine would have to be a bad finish, which actually isn't a permanent problem most of the time! Just time consuming.


----------



## Malainse (Aug 4, 2007)

Operator error....  This lapis has a bit too much gold in it..[][]


----------



## stevers (Aug 5, 2007)

I have been known to mess up a finish or two in my time.[][][}][}]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 5, 2007)

My messups can usually be traced back to defective workmanship (mine!) []


----------



## grumps (Aug 6, 2007)

I agree with Stan -- operator error has caused more problems for me than anything else.


----------



## palmermethod (Aug 19, 2007)

As a newbie, on my first three pens there were a few glitches I was able to sort out. However the biggest error I couldn't correct was off-center drilling. I have 11 pens/pencils that I'm allocating for the beginners learning curve. 

And of course, I am already hooked. I love penturning. Sharpening is still hard though. Thanks for the great site and kind sharing of almost "Trade Secrets".


----------



## Arthritis (Aug 20, 2007)

Is it still operator error when one doesn't know what they are doing?


----------



## BigRob777 (Aug 21, 2007)

Like Dario, my biggest problem is also out of round barrels.  I've noticed that the slightest thumb-nut pressure makes the mandrel curl slightly.  I figured out (recently) that this is probably due to a dull pen mill, which leaves chatter and causes the blank end to be uneven.  That's my guess anyway.  I'm going to sharpen my mill before I turn my next pen and see if that's right.

Finish is my 2nd biggest problem, though I've got a nice system with dipping in minwax sanding sealer.  It does tend to stink for a few days though.

Rob

EDIT:  Wow, I had no idea that so many people had the same problem I do.  I also need to sharpen my tools more often.  This has been really helpful, as I might just go out and buy a bealle chuck.  Thanks for being honest folks.


----------



## tiedt (Aug 21, 2007)

Being more of a newbie than anything, I would say it is more me thinking that I can just touch that up a little to make it look better or thinking that I am a pen pro and not think and then realize at the wrong time, that I should not have done that...Ooops!!!


----------

